# Elena House, 13 yr, singing "O Mio Babbino Caro" from opera "Gianni Schicci"



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

*Elena House, 13 yr, singing "O Mio Babbino Caro" from opera "Gianni Schicci"*

Story of my new video:
The young Lauretta is pleading with her father (played by my dad) to be allowed to marry a young man.

I would love to hear your advice.

Please check out my YouTube channel when you have a chance.
Thank you!


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

someone mentioned that at 1:57 on the high note and while I was going down to kneel, I was temporarily missing my diaphragm muscle support. I think so, too.

Anyone have any exercises that I can do to get my breath support stronger?

I am working on one of the Sarah Brightman's songs right now. She really can hold long notes.

I hope to hear from you guys soon. 

~Elena~


----------

